# Die etwas andere Sonntagstour am 14.10. - Tunnelblicke



## Mr. Hide (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich per Newsletter erfahren habe, dass Präsis Moseltour verschoben ist, biete ich spontan am Sonntag, den 14.10. eine etwas andere Tour an......

Was erwartet euch? 

*1. Neuer Treffpunkt: Wiesbaden-Kastel  vor dem Bahnhof

2. Neue Uhrzeit: 13 Uhr (ich bin samstags aushäusig und das kann spät werden...)

3. Neue Gegend: Das Wiesbadener Ländchen

4. Neue Erlebnisse: u.a. Trails, die durch 1,60 Meter hohe Tunnels führen

5. Altbewährtes: Der gespielte Verfahrer, der KUKS der schlechte Witz *







Die Tourlänge beträgt *40 KM bei ca 700 Höhenmetern*. Tempo moderat.

Wer kann mit? Beinharte und Symphatisanten mit Helm und funktionstüchtigem MTB.

Trailrules gelten natürlich ebenfalls

Gruß und bis dann

Jens

p.s.: Biken mit dem Meister weckt die toten Geister


----------



## Mr. Hide (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich antworte mir selbst auf die häufig gestellte Frage:" Was ist ein KUKS?"
Das ist ein Kaffee- und Kuchenstopp 

Und wo findet der am Sonntag statt?

_"Äppelwoi und Leberwurst
stillt den Hunger und den Durst.
Drum pack´geschwind
Schatz, Hund und Kind,
flieh aus der Stadt und dem Gewühle
hinaus zur Hockenberger Mühle"_

Allerdings herrscht in der Hockenberger Mühle meist auch ein riesen Gewühle, so dass alternativ das Brauhaus Castel als Abschlussrast dienen kann.

Euer Heinz Helge

p.s.: Ich habe auch nichts dagegen die Tour alleine zu fahren, aber wenn sich noch jemand hier fände (der nicht Blaue Elise, Heinz Hide oder Edler von Hide heist), wäre ich entzückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maifelder (11. Oktober 2007)

Mr. Hide schrieb:


> p.s.: Ich habe auch nichts dagegen die Tour alleine zu fahren, aber wenn sich noch jemand hier fände (der nicht Blaue Elise, Heinz Hide oder Edler von Hide heist), wäre ich entzückt





Oder Maifelder.  

Der ebenfalls am Samstag aushäusig ist und sich bis von Samstag Abend bis Sonntag morgen den Mutter aller Triathlons anschaut.


----------



## Ripman (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi Jänz,

Deine Gedichte, einmalig! Wenn man überlegt, was Du für eine Ausbildung hast, ein Wunder 

Leider kann ich nicht dabei sein, da ich mit Jochen und Birgit bei der DIMB-Mitgliederversammlung in Hofheim zur rechten Zeit den Arm heben muss, damit der hoffentlich richtige Bewerber für den Vorstandsposten gewählt wird.

Da wir mit dem Rad unterwegs sein werden, könnten wir uns vielleicht nach der anstrengenden Wählerei per Mobilfunk abstimmen und wenigstens den KUKS gemeinsam begehen.

Habe ich Deine Nummer???  Keine Ahnung, bitte durchgeben.

CU

Jürgen

P.S. Und bitte nicht die Reifen mitbringen.
P.S.S. Oder bist Du am Stammtisch anwesend, dann käme ich vielleicht doch und wir könnten die Übergabe endlich erledigen. Kann ja eigentlich gar nicht )


----------



## maifelder (11. Oktober 2007)

Ripman schrieb:


> Hi Jänz,
> 
> Deine Gedichte, einmalig! Wenn man überlegt, was Du für eine Ausbildung hast, ein Wunder
> 
> ...




Hofheim ist gut, hatte schon lange keine ganze Sau mehr verdrückt. Der Waldgeist in Diedenbergen würde mich für eine Ausfahrt reizen.


----------



## Luzie (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Jens, 

bei so einer tollen Uhrzeit bin ich am So. auch dabei.                            

Vielleicht ist ja dein Foto für manche Leute etwas abschreckend...

Gruß
Silke


----------



## Tolpan76 (12. Oktober 2007)

Das mit den Tunnels schau ich mir an  
Bin dann als Symphatisant dabei...

Grüße
Christian


----------



## a.nienie (12. Oktober 2007)

irgendwo war doch mal was mit "bleib weg vom weissen licht"... ?


----------



## Mr. Hide (12. Oktober 2007)

Luzie schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja dein Foto für manche Leute etwas abschreckend...
> 
> Gruß
> Silke



Sieht das hier besser aus


----------



## Mousy (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Jens,

da fahre ich doch auch mal mit.
Wird für die Tunneldurchfahrten Beleuchtung empfohlen ?  

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## mac tire (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin wohl auch mit dabei.
Ich möchte auch mal das Licht an Ende des Tunnels sehen. ;-)

G


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzie (13. Oktober 2007)

Wow Jens, 

tolles Foto.
Ich freue mich schon auf die Fahrt durch den Tunnel.                              Bin gespannt, wo und wie der Weg dann weitergeht... 

;o)


----------



## prodigy (13. Oktober 2007)

mac tíre schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl auch mit dabei.
> Ich möchte auch mal das Licht an Ende des Tunnels sehen. ;-)
> 
> G



aber Vorsicht,
manchmal ist das Licht am Ende des Tunnes auch nur der entgegenkommende Zug


----------



## Werner (13. Oktober 2007)

Hi Jens,

wie gestern besprochen:

*+2*

Bis morgen...
...Werner


----------



## Mr. Hide (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin gerade einen Großteil der Strecke nochmal abgefahren:
Die Wege sind in einem sehr guten und trockenen Zustand und ich habe gleich noch ein paar Verfahrer äh Trails entdeckt...

Neu dazugekommen ist auch noch die Überquerung der Ländchesbahn auf abenteurlichem Weg 

Bis morsche dann


----------



## Uncle Nobby (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

liest sich ja mächtig spannend!
Wir würden uns das gerne mal ansehen!
Also, zwei Sympathisanten mehr!

Bis morsche

Happy Trails
Nobby


----------



## picard (13. Oktober 2007)

Bei dem schönen Wetter kann ich nicht nein sagen.  

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (14. Oktober 2007)

ist noch ein plätzchen frei?
würde gern noch ne runde rumkurbeln heute.


----------



## Mr. Hide (14. Oktober 2007)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ist noch ein plätzchen frei?



Für Ritter, die nie nie sagen, ist natürlich noch ein Plätzchen frei


----------



## a.nienie (14. Oktober 2007)

you made my day


----------



## rebell74 (14. Oktober 2007)

Findet das Treffen heute statt???

Würde gerne mitkommen!!!

Fährt Jmd aus Nieder-Olm los (per Rad)?


----------



## rebell74 (14. Oktober 2007)

na gut, ich fahr dann jetzt mal los, ich hoffe das ich euch finde


----------



## picard (14. Oktober 2007)

Dank Werner und mit Singlespeed bin ich nach Kastel gut zurückgekommen.  
Hoffe Ihr hattet noch eine schöne Tour 
Gruß Michael

p.s. Vielen Dank nochmal an Werner für den Schaltungsumbau. Ich überlege, ob ich dies so lasse und ohne Schaltwerk weiterfahre.


----------



## a.nienie (14. Oktober 2007)

lockere tour bei traumwetter 
der biergarten hat noch optimierungsbedarf.
dank jens weiss ich jetzt auch, was fahrradlimbo ist.

@michael: wir haben unterwegs immer mal geguckt,
ob Du da irgendwo "langkriechst"


----------



## rebell74 (14. Oktober 2007)

So, bin auch wieder zuhause, war ne schöne Tour bei supergeilem Wetter  

Fettes Lob an die Guides 

BTW: Kann mal bitte Jmd den Tourverlauf eintippen... brauch das für mein Radltagebuch ... merci


----------



## Werner (14. Oktober 2007)

Danke Mr.Hide für die Runde,

hat Spaß gemacht, auch mit am Ende knurrendem Magen.

Wen es interessiert:

Es waren heute knapp 50 km bei ca 50 Hm, also moderat und das abgefahrene Höhenprofil sah wie folgt aus:





@Michael: Freut mich, wenn die Reparatur bis Kastel gehalten hat, aber nicht aufregen, du weißt ja: Shit happens (und manchmal mehrfach!)

Die Streckenführung lasst ihr euch am besten von Jens erzählen....

Jens, weiß du eigentlich, wo wir waren    

...Werner


----------



## Mousy (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich möchte mich dann auch nochmal für die Tour bedanken, hat Spaß gemacht.  

Und diejenigen die die Ländchesbahn dann noch gesehen haben wissen auch was Du mit



Mr. Hide schrieb:


> Neu dazugekommen ist auch noch die Überquerung der Ländchesbahn auf abenteurlichem Weg



gemeint hast.  

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzie (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Jens, 
danke für die tolle Tour und die super Uhrzeit.

Wo fahren wir denn nächsten Sonntag hin?
Vielleicht schaffen wir es dann auch mit dem KUKS ;o)


----------



## Mr. Hide (15. Oktober 2007)

Werner schrieb:


> Es waren heute knapp 50 km bei ca 50 Hm, also moderat und das abgefahrene Höhenprofil sah wie folgt aus:
> 
> [



Man Werner, dein GPS ist aber extrem genau, dass es die 50 HM so detailliert in 1cm-Schritten darstellen kann 

Ansonsten danke für die rege Teilnahme (18 Beinharte und Symphatisanten)!!!

Es hat auch mir viel Spass gemacht und ihr habt alle extremen Mut bewiesen und den Tunnel des Verderbens durchfahren oder zumindest eure Füsse mal in die Pampe getaucht.....

Der KUKS war zwar idyllisch in der Abendsonne aber der Service war grottig, deshalb erwähnen wir den Namen der Lokalität lieber nicht 

@ Silke: Nächsten Sonntag werde ich nicht Biken sonder den SW Wehen Wiesbaden bei seinem Sieg gegen Mainz 05 bejubeln 

Gruß
Jens


----------



## picard (15. Oktober 2007)

a.nienie schrieb:


> @michael: wir haben unterwegs immer mal geguckt,
> ob Du da irgendwo "langkriechst"



So langsam war das gar nicht - 20km/h gingen immer: auf der Geraden, berghoch und auch bergab (allerdings auch nicht mehr).

Michael


----------



## a.nienie (15. Oktober 2007)

Du wirst doch nicht etwa zum singlespeeder konvertieren? 
wenn, dann natürlich fixed und ohne bremsen (jaja, ich weiss)!


----------



## Werner (15. Oktober 2007)

Mr. Hide schrieb:


> Man Werner, dein GPS ist aber extrem genau, dass es die 50 HM so detailliert in 1cm-Schritten darstellen kann



Nein Jens, so genau ist es nicht, das war wohl eher das Wippen meines Fullys  

Das nächste mal hänge ich einfach mal noch ´ne Null dran, also z.B. 8000 statt 800 Hm und schon ist wieder alles im Lot!

...Werner


----------

